# Corn Bread



## kc5tpy (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello folks.  This thread will be of absolutely no interest to our U.S. members but I thought you folks might be interested.  I posted the Bean thread so this thread just must follow.  If you have done some reading on the site or visited the southern U.S. you may have heard of beans and corn bread.  Now corn bread ( for a southern country boy ) goes with all sorts of dishes and in some cases it is a MUST HAVE.  Stews and corn bread, gumbo and corn bread, black eyed peas and corn bread, the afore mentioned beans and corn bread, cold corn bread in the morning with buttermilk poured on, cold,sliced then fried in butter corn bread.  deep fried corn bread batter cajun style ( called hush puppies ), etc., etc..  You can find cornmeal in shops or health food shops often labelled COARSE polenta.  You need the coarse.  If not you can't find it try SKYCO ( google it. it's a website for American foods here in the U.K. )  Now many folks in the States will use 1/2 cornmeal to 1/2 plain flour.  Makes the corn bread a little more "cake like" in texture.  Most folks chose the sugar option.  You can add cheese, jalapenos, sweet corn, green peppers and or any combination.  You just may need to add a little more milk, but should be a slightly thicker batter than yorkshires.  Don't let the batter sit with this recipe.  Mix it and straight into the hot pan.  Some folks say let it sit, but they add more milk.  This is how I like mine.  It has a more shortbread texture.  The same recipe is easily adaptable.  Thanks for looking.

Danny
CORNBREAD​INGREDIENTS:

1-1/2 c. – CORNMEAL

1/2 c. - PLAIN FLOUR

2 tsp. - BAKING POWDER

1/2 tsp. – SALT

10 fl.oz. – MILK

1 - EGG – BEATEN

2 fl.oz. - VEGETABLE OIL - LARD OR BACON FAT WORKS WELL

1 tbs - SUGAR – OPTIONAL

VEGTABLE OIL FOR COOKING PAN

METHOD:

PREHEAT OVEN TO 425 DEGREES F.  USE A 23-24cm ROUND PAN OR A 12CM. X 12CM. SQUARE PAN.  ADD OIL TO THE PAN AND PLACE IN OVEN TO HEAT UP WHILE PREPARING CORNBREAD BATTER.  JUST LIKE MAKING YORKSHIRES.  COMBINE ALL INGREDIENTS INTO BOWL AND STIR JUST ENOUGH TO MIX WELL.  DON'T BEAT IT OR THE CORNBREAD WILL BE TUFF.  POUR OFF THE EXCESS OIL IN THE HOT PAN AND THEN IMEDIATELY ADD THE CORNBREAD BATTER, AND SPREAD EVENLY.  IMEDIATELY BACK IN TO HOT OVEN.  BAKE 20 TO 25 MINUTES OR UNTIL LIGHTLY BROWNED AND A KNIFE PIERCING THE CENTERE COMES OUT CLEAN.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 8, 2014)

Jesus Wept Danny

I'm making corn bread for supper tonight, but I promised the kid I would wait til she was off work--that would be 9:30.  I'm sitting here drooling---thanks a bunch.  LOL

Gary


----------



## jockaneezer (Jan 9, 2014)

we had chilli and cornbread for tea last night, second time I've made it since you posted the mix, cheers.

Graeme.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello Graeme.  Hope you used BUTTER!  No margarine.  I know it is bad for you but cornbread is meant to be a butter delivery system.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   

Chili??  Are we talking British ( and in many cases YANKEE ) spaghetti sauce with a tin of kidney beans thrown in??  No offence meant.  Chili, especially in Texas means different things to different folks.  There is the NO BEANS crowd.  The WITH BEANS crowd.  The MINCED BEEF crowd.  The STEW MEAT crowd.  The TOMATO crowd and the NO TOMATO crowd.  And Foamheart just posted a chili recipe using chopped brisket which I want to try.

Grame, are you going to make me give up all my secrets??  Now I need to post a chili recipe? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad you like the cornbread.  Works well with chili.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Chili??  Are we talking British ( and in many cases YANKEE ) spaghetti sauce with a tin of kidney beans thrown in??  No offence meant.  Chili, especially in Texas means different things to different folks.  There is the NO BEANS crowd.  The WITH BEANS crowd.  The MINCED BEEF crowd.  The STEW MEAT crowd.  The TOMATO crowd and the NO TOMATO crowd.  And Foamheart just posted a chili recipe using chopped brisket which I want to try.


I was at a Chilli cook-off in St Louis a few years ago and on one of the stands "Chilli" also meant a bowl of pale yellow liquid fat in which you played spot-the-meat !


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Now that sounds appetising.  






   Just goes to show ya; St. Louis, those Yankees just don't understand chili!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Danny

Ive tried 3 of your suggestions so far--great.  The corn bread and buttermilk option is simply NOT an option--brings on the gag impulse..  Miss Linda loved your cornbread recipe, but wants is sweeter, so next time, another 2 tbs of sugar.  I'm pretty easy, specally when it come to Miss Linda. Hey, what can I say

Gary


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2014)

I have just tried a couple of variations on Dannys recipe tonight too. When they cool I will let you know how they turn out. I used fine Maize flour. What have others used?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello Gary.  I have never been a buttermilk fan myself.

Hello Wade.  No! No!  Don't let it cool.  Must be Hot to melt the 3 tablespoons of butter you are going to slather over.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wade, you can get corn meal from a health food shop usually called polenta or there are a couple on-line sites that carry U.S. products.  PM me if you need the link.  I thing the fine maizse flour will have a great taste but I think it might turn out very heavy.  Let me know how it turns out.

Danny


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Wade

No need to get fancy.  I just use plain ordinary corn meal--love  it!!!

Gary


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Wade.  No! No!  Don't let it cool.  Must be Hot to melt the 3 tablespoons of butter you are going to slather over.
> 
> Wade, you can get corn meal from a health food shop usually called polenta or there are a couple on-line sites that carry U.S. products.  PM me if you need the link.  I thing the fine maizse flour will have a great taste but I think it might turn out very heavy.  Let me know how it turns out.
> 
> Danny


Huh! Plain ol' Polenta! What I used was Waitrose finest "Mulino A Pietra Naturale Della Langa Marino - Farina Di Mais. 100% Sole" (Though I could not taste any fish!) It tasted good but as you predicted it was heavier than the corn bread that I have eaten in the US. It still tasted good though - but I think it could be better. Tomorrow I will move downmarket and get some Polenta.

I guess I am just used to it being served cold in restaurants. You are right it is much better hot.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 10, 2014)

Jees Wade

You wore me out just reading the name

Gary


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Try to find coarse polenta.  The more coarse, the better.  That's why I said health food shops.  They have regular and coarse grind.  I also have a couple online shops that offer the U.S. stuff.  Goof luck.  Danny


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Danny

Obviously a slow day for me.  


> "  Goof luck.  Danny"
> 
> I know, get a life Gary LOL
> 
> Gary


----------

